
New MacBook Pro Taken Apart by iFixit - tech_h
http://www.geek.com/tech/new-macbook-pro-taken-apart-by-ifixit-found-to-contain-not-very-repairable-computer-parts-1678141/
======
grzm
Why not just submit the iFixit article itself? The submitted post doesn't look
like it adds any value.

[https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/MacBook+Pro+13-Inch+Function...](https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/MacBook+Pro+13-Inch+Function+Keys+Late+2016+Teardown/72415)

